# L'ipad mini fait-il une bonne liseuse ?



## grün (28 Décembre 2014)

Salut, quelqu'un peut-il me dire si l'ipad mini peut constituer une bonne liseuse ou s'il est préférable que j'investisse directement dans un outil plus spécifique ? Merci.


----------



## Larme (28 Décembre 2014)

Je dirais que c'est sympa, mais l'avantage des liseuses, c'est leur faible émanation de lumière, et donc moins de fatigue.


----------



## adixya (28 Décembre 2014)

Le mini Retina est je pense bien mieux pour la lecture. Avec le mini de base tu auras, en plus de la luminosité, un effet de flou fatigant sur les lettres.

Si c'est l'usage que tu prévois en grande majorité il vaut mieux une liseuse classique à encre électronique. Si tu veux un objet plutôt polyvalent je te conseille l'écran Retina. Et le mini si tu as des soucis financiers uniquement...


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2014)

Pour moi, c'est une bonne liseuse.


----------



## Gwen (28 Décembre 2014)

C'est une excellente liseuse, mais pas en plein jour. Pour cela une vraie liseuse à encre électronique noir et blanc est mieux. 

Pour les BD, par contre, c'est le top.


----------



## Areknor (28 Décembre 2014)

Je vais paraître débile, mais vous entendez quoi par lisseuse ? ^^


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2014)

Un outil électronique pour lire des livres numériques (genre Kindle, Kobo etc.)


----------



## Areknor (28 Décembre 2014)

Ah ok. Je comprends mieux la ! Désolé d'être inculte sur le coup


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2014)

Personne n'est supposé avoir la science infuse donc il n'y a pas de problème.

Les fabricants de liseuse proposent en général des applications pour les appareils mobiles genre téléphones ou tablettes, qui transforment de fait ces derniers en liseuse.
La différence la plus courante entre une liseuse qui ne fait que ça (Kobo, Kindle classiques (hors Fire)) et une tablette (ou un tablette) sous iOS ou Android, c'est que la première a un écran de type e-ink avec ou sans rétroéclairage, ce qui permet une lecture agréable à la lumière naturelle (ce qu'on lit est éclairé par une source lumineuse externe) tandis que la seconde a nécessairement un rétroéclairage (comme un écran d'ordinateur) qui fatigue l'oeil plus vite.

Les nouvelles liseuses avec e-ink et rétroéclairage permettent dorénavant de lire jour et nuit ses ouvrages préférés.

Pour en revenir à la question initiale : l'iPad Mini offre à mon sens un confort de lecture largement suffisant (les écrans HD ne m'intéressent pas plus que ça) et ne me fatigue pas l'oeil. De surcroît, la capacité de traitement des caractères de ces appareils (tablettes) reste supérieure à celle des liseuses (du moins, des liseuses que je connais...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2014)

inutilisable en plein jour


----------



## grün (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir, merci pour vos retours. je possède déjà un ipad de première génération et le confort de lecture est plutôt bon, en effet, quand il s'agit d'avoir un espace confortable de lecture, par exemple avec de bonnes marges. Mais je ne m'en sers pas pour lire des pdf. Mon ordi portable m'en fait office. Je cherche une liseuse qui m'offrirait un confort de lecture similaire, mais je ne parviens pas à avoir d'avis très précis sur des modèles que j'ai en vue : je pense en particulier au pocketbook inkpad 8".


----------

